# List all order numbers that have Item number value



## campos1578 (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey Guys, 

I've been trying to find the right formula practically all day. 

I've randomly generated Items Numbers and Order Numbers from a separate worksheet and Copy/Pasted into this worksheet.
Column A has item numbers which may repeat. Column B also has Order Numbers that may repeat. Column C is using the vlookup reference from a different worksheet

My intent: Find the maximum number of Item numbers that appear in the maxim amount of Order Numbers and return in a list

Examples
1 - Run formula that finds the maximum combination of Item numbers that appear in the maxim amount of Order Numbers and return in a list
1- Type an Item Number into cell E2 and generate a list of Order numbers which have that item number from column A vertically starting at F2.
2 -Type in 1 item number in E2 or type in multiple Item numbers (Possibly D2 and E2) and return list of orders that match the criteria for two

I want to input a number in cell E2


----------



## AhoyNC (Dec 16, 2022)

Maybe something like this:
Book2ABCDEFG1Item NumOrder NumItem DescriptionItem numberItem numberOrder NumItem Description2108011271Cool Whip Extra Creamy Whipped Cream Topping, 8 oz Tub10801127235545861Cool Whip Extra Creamy Whipped Cream Topping, 8 oz Tub3235545861OREO Double StufChocoIate Sandwich Cookies, Family Size, 20 oz1OREO Double StufChocoIate Sandwich Cookies, Family Size, 20 oz4502285271Great Value Baked Buttery Round *******s, 3.7 oz1Great Value Marshmallows, 0 oz5104217461RINGS HAWAIIAN Savory Butter Rolls, 2 Pack6292098931G-S Classic Bologna Sliced Deli-Style Lunch Meat, 0 Slices Per Package, 2 Ounce Pack7512592121Yellow Onions, Each8443916051Eresh Strawberries,  b9242699421Great Value Cauliflower, 2 oz (Frozen)1098107720115remium Grape Tomato, 0 oz Package112879057111Great Value Chopped Pecans, 4 oz12235545861Great Value Marshmallows, 0 oz131005469461hyson All Natural, Fresh, Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts, 2.5 • 4.0 b141081.34831hotino's Party Pizza, Combination, Frozen Snacks, 0.7 oz,  ct153050343391freshness Guaranteed Homestyle Breaded Chicken Sandwich162874744101hasteful Selections Honey Gold Potatoes, 24 Oz.1710450.3391Great Value Ultra-pasteurized Real Heavy Whipping Cream, 6 Oz188081799721br Pepper Zero Sugar Soda, 20 fl oz bottleSheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaF2:G4F2=FILTER($B$2:$C$18,($A$2:$A$18=E2)+($A$2:$A$18=D2),"No Match")Dynamic array formulas.


----------

